# Janna's Orchid Collection



## Janna (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello,
here is my current orchid collection:

Angraecum scottianum

Bulbophyllum smitinandii

Cattleya aclandiae
forbesii
forbesii 'alba'
walkeriana 
walkeriana 'alba'
walkeriana 'coerulea'
araguaiensis
mossiae
jenmanii
maxima
schroederae
deckeri 'coerulea'
lueddemanniana rubra Ruben x Rio
dowiana 'aurea'

Dracula lotax
Dracula bella
Dracula vlad-tepes
Dracula pubescens
Dracula vinacea

Epidendrum lancifolium

Laelia alaorii
pumila 'Bella Vista' x 'Black Diamond'
praestans
sincorana
sincorana 'coerulea'
jongheana 
alaorii x pumila
alaorii x sincorana
tenebrosa
dayana
purpurata 'sanguinea' Mentzii x self
lobata coerulea 'Maria Christiana'
SLC Seagull's Beauty Queen

Masdevallia coccinea var. alba
Masdevallia infracta var. purpurea
Masdevallia arminii
Masdevallia barleana
Masdevallia tridens

Paphiopedilum bellatulum 
bellatulum fma. album
fairrieanum 'General SM/DOG 05' x 'Sylphe'
fairrieanum fma. bohlmannianum
delenatii
delenatii fma. album
philippinense fma. alboflavum
sangii 
violascens 
charlesworthii
niveum
rothschildianum
sanderianum
adductum
helenae 
concolor
tranlenlianum
venustum
venustum fma. measuresianum
kolopakingii
stonei
dianthum
micranthum
armeniacum
wilhelminae
hirsutissium var. esquirolei
hangianum
emersonii var. huonglanae
malipoense
vietnamense
godefroyae
godefroyae fma. album
leucochilum 'Bear' x self
thaianum
druryi
tigrinum
exul
spicerianum
lowii
callosum
parishii
haynaldianum 
haynaldianum fma. album
randsii
supardii
delenatii x niveum 'Deception II'
delenatii x concolor 'Pisar'
delenatii x emersonii 'Joyes Hasegawa'
delenatii x micranthum 'Magic Latern'
delenatii x hangianum 'In Charm Handel'
adductum var.anitum x philippinense 'Addicted Philip'
adductum var. anitum x rothschildianum 'Johanna Burkhardt'
adductum var. anitum x sanderianum 'Paul Parks'
rothschildianum x kolopakingii 'Bel Royal'
Mount Toro x sanderianum 'Mount Sander'
Berenice Giant x Prince Edward of York 'Shin-Yi Dragon'
bellatulum'TN Round Egg' x St.Swithin'YI' 'Buddy Mark'
St.Swithin'TN-UP' x rothschildianum'TN-Tiger' 'Gary Romagna'
Lady Isabel 'TN-Red Eagle' x haynaldianum 'TN-2' 'Stone Eridans'


Phalaenopsis celebensis
Phalaenopsis pantherina x 
Phalaenopsis violacea 'Malaysia'

Phragmipedium schlimii
Phragmipedium besseae
Phragmipedium besseae 'flava'
Phragmipedium kovachii
Phragmipedium caudatum
Phragmipedium pearcei
pearcei x schlimii 'Carol Kanzer'
pearcei x wallisii 'Memoria Garren Weaver'
pearcei x boissierianum 'Taras'
caudatum x longifolium 'Grande'
longifolium x schlimii 'Leucorhodum'

Trichopilla tortilis 

Vandopsis parishii


----------



## Marc (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice collection you have 

Welcome to the forum and greetings from the Netherlands. May I ask were you are from?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!

That's quite a collection you got there! 

How big is your kovachii?


----------



## wojtek (Jan 3, 2012)

Fantastic collection you have !!!

Welcome from Poland


----------



## Dido (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome from germany

Any pics


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome, Janna! What a great collection you have! How long have you been growing orchids?


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2012)

Can I have it:drool:


----------



## Ruth (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome, you have such a super colection. Post some pictures.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Janna, welcome from Luxembourg!!!! Great collection!!!! Blooming size plants? We really would like to see pics. of your slippers, but also those catts and laelias  (and others)!!! Jean


----------



## Janna (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm from Germany.
The kovachii is a 2growth plant (starts with a 3rd) with a 16'' leavespan.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Marc (Jan 4, 2012)

That is quite a nice collection for a windowsill grower. Planning on moving to a greenhouse soon?


----------



## Janna (Jan 4, 2012)

No, not planning a greenhouse.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Janna, welcome from Munich
Best regards, Gina


----------



## Hakone (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Janna, welcome from Kumamoto


----------



## fibre (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome, Janna! Quite nice collection!


----------



## Dido (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice collection


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2012)

I like your nice wide windowsills -- great place for growing orchids.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 4, 2012)

hi from r.i.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 4, 2012)

Another species nut! Welcome!


----------



## eggshells (Jan 4, 2012)

Your collection is impressive. We hope to see some blooms soon!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the pics!!! Nice growing places!!! Jean


----------



## Donw (Jan 7, 2012)

Not Bad Best Regards Don,Toronto Canada


----------



## Janna (Jan 15, 2012)

Little update: a Paph. Asendorfer Gigant :smitten:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello and welcome!! You have many beautiful plants!!! nice addition...


----------



## Donw (Jan 15, 2012)

Likes the addition!trabou


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 15, 2012)

Janna said:


> Little update: a Paph. Asendorfer Gigant :smitten:



sounds groovy!

(gigantifolium x Michael Koopowitz)


----------



## Justin (Jan 16, 2012)

impressive collection.


----------



## Janna (Feb 25, 2012)

Some new,
I couldn't resist :

Cattleya
lueddemanniana alba
lueddemanniana 'coerulea'
labiata
labiata semialba var. amesiana 
gaskelliana
gaskelliana coerulea (Drago x Alexis) 
porphyroglossa
warneri
warneri 'coerulea'
percivalliana 'Thiago'
mossiae coerulea

2 Lc. Jungle Eyes

Paph. chamberlainianum x primulinum 'Amelina Hart Alexander'
philippinense x sanderianum

I think i need some more windowsill.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow... good luck with your new catts!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2012)

Janna said:


> Some new,
> I couldn't resist :
> 
> I think i need some more windowsill.



Plants love to sit on the sofa!


----------

